# anyone need one of these i found 2 of em!!!



## Dansalata (Jun 2, 2011)

patented columbia dec 29 1896


----------



## swizzle (Jun 2, 2011)

It went to a fruit jar. I thought maybe tobacco at first but its in the Red Book so I'm guessing fruit jar. The jar is somewhat plain looking with the word COLUMBIA across it. $20 -$25 with the original lid and wire holder. Swiz


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks swizz...somebody might need one i guess...


----------



## thejario (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe dygger (David ) is looking for one.


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually I have found one....half pint size jars are buggers.   Those Columbia patent closures
 were used on a wide variety of jars......

     To include those you mentioned and the JOHNSON & JOHNSON (which I have).  

     David


     I would hold on to it....good lid to have.....I actuallly need the wire clamp for the lid now....


----------

